# OPEN HOUSE!!! My Sulawesi Secret =)



## jiang604

Here's something I've been keeping a cap on for quite some time =) Only a few people actually have seen my collections =D Here's a glimpse of some of my treasures. It is true that some of these like the harlequins have different water params than cardinals. However, I've spent a years time to slowly adapt them to cardinal water params these are all F22,23,and 24 except for my blue slender which is still quite delicate. Only F6 generation. Pictures are taken by the awesome Tn23 =)

Cardinal








*YOUTUBE:* 




Harlequin








*YOUTUBE:* 




Harlequin Group








*YOUTUBE:* 




Slender








*YOUTUBE:* 




Yellow Cheek








*YOUTUBE:* 




Yellow Nose








*YOUTUBE:* 




I've also got Camo Red, and zebra stripe but not enough box room to bring it over to my show tank from my shrimp collection room in Squamish =)


----------



## Shrimpgirl

Wow! What a beautiful collection of shrimp. If you sell some in the future, please let me know. My favourite is the harlequin. I love the markings. Great job keeping them. They look happy and healthy.


----------



## jiang604

Shrimpgirl said:


> Wow! What a beautiful collection of shrimp. If you sell some in the future, please let me know. My favourite is the harlequin. I love the markings. Great job keeping them. They look happy and healthy.


Thankyou, The harlequin I've dropped their TDS by 50 with every generation and increased GH and KH by 1-4 in each generation and it resulted in one hardy lil harlequin =P However, I am not sure about temperature hardiness. Only my cardinals I know are temperature hardy =)


----------



## thefishwife

Excellent, just excellent Frank! Beautiful shrimp for sure. Its fantastic that you are adapting them to easier water conditions. Where did you originally get all the shrimp from?


----------



## jiang604

thefishwife said:


> Excellent, just excellent Frank! Beautiful shrimp for sure. Its fantastic that you are adapting them to easier water conditions. Where did you originally get all the shrimp from?


HK, me and my friend there started the same time keeping sulawesi. But he had more success than me because its ground water in HK. I had a batch of only cardinals where I had gotten F12 myself. But, these F22,23,24 are originally got from my friend and I took it to the next level by slowly adapting it to other water params.


----------



## plantedinvertz

Wow they are beautiful! If you ever start to sell........


----------



## lotus

Wow... very stunning Frank!!  I've never seen those shrimps before other than the Cardinals. I'm sure it would be mind blowing to see them in person. Good job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Very nice looking shrimp.


----------



## wsl

Wow Frank, awesome looking shrimp. I've never seen some of those sulawesi of yours before. Thanks for sharing. Also, let me get in line now if you ever decide to sell some of those hardy shrimp of yours...


----------



## eternity302

WOWW!! Stunning!!!!


----------



## Tn23

I must say.... these shrimp are truly amazing to see in person 
Glad I had to chance to photograph these little guys!
Frank don't forget I want to buy some of these when they are ready


----------



## zhima

BEAUTIFUL!! Frank, you're the king of Sulawesi shrimps!


----------



## Morainy

Extraordinary photos of beautiful shrimp.


----------



## jiang604

plantedinvertz said:


> Wow they are beautiful! If you ever start to sell........


I'll let you know =) I've been asked that alot lol, just gotta make sure my main batch has some berried first.



lotus said:


> Wow... very stunning Frank!!  I've never seen those shrimps before other than the Cardinals. I'm sure it would be mind blowing to see them in person. Good job and thanks for sharing.


They are stunning =) That's why so much time was dedicated into setting up an ambitious 90 gallon tank for it =)



2wheelsx2 said:


> Very nice looking shrimp.


Thanks Gary! =)



wsl said:


> Wow Frank, awesome looking shrimp. I've never seen some of those sulawesi of yours before. Thanks for sharing. Also, let me get in line now if you ever decide to sell some of those hardy shrimp of yours...


Thanks, will do =)


----------



## jiang604

eternity302 said:


> WOWW!! Stunning!!!!


Thankyou =)



Tn23 said:


> I must say.... these shrimp are truly amazing to see in person
> Glad I had to chance to photograph these little guys!
> Frank don't forget I want to buy some of these when they are ready


haha thanks for taking the amazing pics dude =) but my vids =P



zhima said:


> BEAUTIFUL!! Frank, you're the king of Sulawesi shrimps!


awww king of sulawesi nahhh, just knowledgeable would be good =)



Morainy said:


> Extraordinary photos of beautiful shrimp.


Props to Tn23 =)


----------



## L!$A

Very nice collection of shrimp you have there!!
& Excellent photos Tn23!!


----------



## Dustman

Very, very beautiful shrimps. I've never seen harlequins before, their gorgeous!


----------



## cpool

You are the man!


----------



## Jamit

Wow, beautiful Harlequin shrimps. So are the rest. Thanks, Tn23 for the photos.


----------



## Tn23

I think Frank should have an open house day and invite everyone over to see these beautiful shrimp in person


----------



## CRS Fan

Tn23 said:


> I think Frank should have an open house day and invite everyone over to see these beautiful shrimp in person


I second that motion !


----------



## Kenta

MMM open house all you can eat shrimp... Ill bring the BBQ!

j/k Awesome shrimp!


----------



## jiang604

Tn23 said:


> I think Frank should have an open house day and invite everyone over to see these beautiful shrimp in person


That's cuz your coming again jeez! 2 days in a row lol but yah thanks for helping me move them dude =) along with all my other equipment from my other house =P


----------



## jiang604

L!$A said:


> Very nice collection of shrimp you have there!!
> & Excellent photos Tn23!!


Thankyou and yes =) Tn23 has some mad skills =P took over 300 pics all with great detail!



Dustman said:


> Very, very beautiful shrimps. I've never seen harlequins before, their gorgeous!


agreed =) gorgeous



cpool said:


> You are the man!


Thankyou! Curtis =D



Jamit said:


> Wow, beautiful Harlequin shrimps. So are the rest. Thanks, Tn23 for the photos.


Thanks =) but to be honest you have to see them in person to see why I think the yellow nose I believe is THE most beautiful shrimp.



CRS Fan said:


> I second that motion !


I know you do =P



Kenta said:


> MMM open house all you can eat shrimp... Ill bring the BBQ!
> 
> j/k Awesome shrimp!


Thankyou =)


----------



## MadgicBug

Love the Harleqins


----------



## Luke78

Some amazing colours on those shrimp.Looks like they are living it up in their setups.Just how many setups do you have mind me asking ? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jiang604

MadgicBug said:


> Love the Harleqins


=) those are very pretty but I still love the gold tipped cherries =)


----------



## jiang604

Luke78 said:


> Some amazing colours on those shrimp.Looks like they are living it up in their setups.Just how many setups do you have mind me asking ? Thanks for sharing.


for what? shrimp? sulawesi? CRS? CBS? others? for sulawesi i have in total.... 1 show tank at parents house, 3 at gf's, and i think it was 13 at my house could be 14 =D lol.....


----------



## jiang604

new clip of them all together =D


----------



## Jamit

*Amazing shrimps*

When they are ready for sale? I am sure I will be in line waiting for their availability? Harlequin, Yellow Cheek and Yellow Nose. Wow, they are gorgeous.

In the past, I have tried to order a batch of Harlequin, no success.

Now, it is a honor to see them in this forum from jiang604. I must come over to see them in person. Also listen to some of your experience in keeping and breeding them.

Thanks.


----------



## jiang604

Jamit said:


> When they are ready for sale? I am sure I will be in line waiting for their availability? Harlequin, Yellow Cheek and Yellow Nose. Wow, they are gorgeous.
> 
> In the past, I have tried to order a batch of Harlequin, no success.
> 
> Now, it is a honor to see them in this forum from jiang604. I must come over to see them in person. Also listen to some of your experience in keeping and breeding them.
> 
> Thanks.


well i've done the work for you in terms of getting them hardy enough that it can survive in same water params as cardinals =P In terms of breeding If your tanks green and water params right just let nature take its course =) And they are for sale in the livestock classifieds I don't have many left.


----------



## killer007

KING FRANK...
>.< sooooooo beautiful sooooooooo beautiful....
>.< sooooooo exciting hahahahah


----------



## jiang604

killer007 said:


> KING FRANK...
> >.< sooooooo beautiful sooooooooo beautiful....
> >.< sooooooo exciting hahahahah


Thx dude =)
You'll be getting yours shortly lol


----------



## jiang604

ATTENTION MEMBERS! I will be having an info session "open house" for all sulawesi keepers or future sulawesi keepers. I will answer almost all questions there will be some exceptions =) The info session is on SUNDAY ONLY. Purchasing of shrimps will also be allowed to those who have tanks ready. Shrimp prices are available in the livestock classfieds section. I am located near John Henderson Annex. On 54th and Fraser. I will only be allowing those who have told me in advance to come in as This is a small room I can't fit 30 people in there at 1 time =P Final Times will be announced on Saturday. So far I have the following people coming:

shrimpgirl+2
tangdaddy
Tn23


----------



## Shrimpgirl

Frank, Thank you so much for having us over and for answering our questions. It really helped steer us in the right direction. The shrimps you have are beautiful. Truly a must see.


----------

